# ASUS G73 JH kompatible Grafikkarte



## The_Dust (24. November 2013)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

ich habe einen ASUS G73 JH, leider ist gestern die Grafikkarte ausgestiegen.

Es wird zur Zeit nur noch die VGA-Standard Grafikkarte angezeigt.

Ich möchte jetzt eine andere Grafikkarte einbauen, jedoch weiß ich nicht welche kompatibel ist.

Hat jemand von euch einen guten Tipp oder Erfahrung? Cool wäre wenn ich gleich einen Link bekommen könnte, wo ich die gleich kaufen kann.

Ich danke schon mal für Eure Antwort.

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2013)

Ich würd den Laptop defekt auf Ebay verkaufen.

Asus hat hier eine eigene Variante von den MXM-Grafikkarten verwendet.
Es ist fast unmöglich dafür Ersatz zu bekommen.

Als Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dust (24. November 2013)

Hallo,

okay habe ich verstanden und danke für Deine Antwort.

Bei Ebay werden einige MXM angeboten. Nur weiß ich nicht welches MXM Format (I, II, III) und ob das für jeden Notebookhersteller gleich genormt ist und damit passen sollten.

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2013)

Genau das ist das Problem.
MXM ist zwar ein Standard, Asus hat sich aber nicht wirklich daran gehalten.
Die Karte ist breiter und die Komponenten sind auch an anderen Stellen.
Und das auch nur bei diesem Modell (?) 
Du wirst keinen Ersatz bekommen, eventuell einen ganzen Laptop und den dann schlachten.

Du könntest noch versuchen die Karte im Ofen zu backen (nachlöten).


----------



## The_Dust (24. November 2013)

Ahaa...jetzt verstanden.

Das ist natürlich bissel doof. Naja, mit dem backen hab ich auch gehört. Soll aber nicht unbedingt funktionieren.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit genau diesem Problem am gleichen Gerät.


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2013)

Die Backofenmethode funktioniert eigentlich relativ gut.
Du hast ja auch noch den großen Vorteil das du nicht das ganze Notebook zerlegen musst.

Defekte Grafikkarten GESUND BACKEN! - ComputerBase Forum
[Sammelthread] Grafikkartenreperatur durch das Backofenprinzip!!! (KEIN SCHERZ) Sammel- & Infothread
Grafikkarte backen - Anleitung von Experten


----------



## The_Dust (24. November 2013)

Ja, dort hatte ich bereits gelesen.

Was soll das heißen "...das du nicht das ganze Notebook zerlegen musst..."?

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2013)

Du musst nur die Wartungsklappe und das Kühlkörper/Heatpipe-Konstrukt ausbauen, die Karte selber ist ja dann gesteckt.
Bei vielen Notebooks ist die Grafikeinheit direkt auf das Mainboard aufgelötet und dafür müsste man dann den ganzen Laptop zerlegen um die nackige Platine in den Backofen zu schieben.


----------



## The_Dust (24. November 2013)

Ok...Danke. Da muss ich nochmal schauen.

Ich hatte den auf und ich denke unter der Wartungsklappe waren nur die SSD + HDD zu finden. Aber ich werde es ja sehen. Danke!!!


----------



## The_Dust (24. November 2013)

Hab mal schnell aufgemacht. Konnte zwei Schrauben lösen, jedoch war die GraKa nicht zu entfernen. Rohe Gewalt wollte ich auch nicht anwenden.

Kann es sein das weiter hinten noch eine Schraube ist oder irgendwo verklebt ist?


----------



## The_Dust (24. November 2013)

Hmmmm....ist der noch an der Heatpipe befestigt?


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2013)

Kannst du ein paar Bilder machen?
Schaut das so aus?
AnandTech | Gallery - ASUS' G73JH Parts and Accessories - 12 Photos

Edit: 
Ich befürchte da muss doch mehr als die Wartungsklappe weg.
http://forum.techinferno.com/asus-g...13-[guide]-g73jw-upgrade-nvidia-gtx-660m.html


----------



## The_Dust (24. November 2013)

Das sieht genau so aus. Hab bei YouTube gesehen das die Heatpipe am GPU verschraubt ist.


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2013)

Schau dir mal meinen Link oben an ob sich der JH dahingegen vom JW unterscheidet.


----------



## The_Dust (24. November 2013)

Ja, so wird es wohl sein.

Vielen Dank, dass Du mir so gut hilfst. Schade das sich nicht mehr beteiligen.

Aber ich habe einen Kollegen der hatte sein Gerät bei ASUS eingeschickt und die haben ihm eine andere GraKa eingebaut, weil die originale es nicht mehr gab.

Er schreibt mir mal den Typ raus. Mal sehen was das bringt.

Ich werde das Ergebnis hier reinschreiben.


----------



## The_Dust (25. November 2013)

Hallo,

das war dann mal falscher Alarm. Er hat genau die gleiche GraKa drin.

So wie es scheint, weiß keiner welche GraKa da passt.

Dann wird es wohl doch ein neuer.

Gruß @all


----------



## The_Dust (25. November 2013)

Ich habe da mal eine gefunden.

Notebook graphics card for ASUS G73Jh series G73 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870

Jetzt weiß ich auch den Unterschied zur normalen ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870 Karte. Das wird wirklich nichts. Mal sehen ob ich die irgendwo billiger bekomme.

Diese hier hat keine Aussparung wie die o.g. und heißt genau so.


----------



## Abductee (25. November 2013)

300 Taler würd ich mir halt auch überlegen zu investieren.

Wenn er nach dem Backen immer noch rumzickt, würd ich das Geld lieber in einen Neuen investieren.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. November 2013)

ASUS G70S G72GX G60JX G1S G2S G73JH Grafik / Grafikkarte / Mainboard Reparatur | eBay

eventuel hilft dir so ein reparaturservice weiter


----------

